# how to detemine sex of fish



## zint (Jun 4, 2012)

hi im zint from malaysia.

I want to ask.how do you determine the sex of the fish?
Right now im keeping *halfmoon betta* fish.And i dont know if my pet male or female.

please help! thanks.

zint.


----------



## VixenFox (Jun 3, 2012)

Males have a big ventricle/fin under their front gill, girls have small ones. If you see a tiny white egg sack behind the gill then you have a girl. Congratulations!


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Your post prompted me to google "sexing goldfish" (as I am/was forever curious about the sex of my goldfish) and came up with this article Sexing Goldfish Turns out both my fantails are male (or so it seems - I'm no expert ). Thank goodness though, as when I first noticed those white tubercles on the darker one I was worried he's got white spot or something. So thanks for making me check


----------



## zint (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow that information is very useful.Glad i asked you.

by the way, we(my family) just start counting.We have 23 female and 14 male betta fish.

thank you very much! i really appreciate your help!

zint 

oh and p/s: Your Guinea pig look cute!


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

zint said:


> oh and p/s: Your Guinea pig look cute!


Mine? If yes, they are gerbils ^.^ But thanks anyway


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Oh, I only just noticed that reputation thing. Thanks ^^" What is that reputation thing though?


----------

